# LR/MOGRIFY "Fail to run Exiftool..."



## Munene (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi All,

It has been a while since I checked in here, mostly because things were running smoothly.  Recently (not really sure when), when I am exporting through LR/M I have been getting an error message that aborts the export.  It happens maybe 50-60% of the time.  Doesn't matter if I am exporting 1 image or 20+ (I donated a few months back to export a greater number than 10).  In my destination folder there is sometimes a few images that were sent over without being Mogrified.  Sometimes there are two copies, one with borders/Mogrified, and one simply exported.  The exported one with no borders may be 20mb, where the final thru Mogrify is about 4mb.

I have Image Magic  6.7.1-Q16 and LR/M 3.97, Windows XP SP3

The error message comes up in a box and says (sorry, I tried a screen capture but what I use seems to ignore this box and captures the screen without it):

Error [on top]

"Failed to run exiftool, aborting export.
'C:\Program Files|Adobe|LR Mogrify.lrplugin\...[etc.]'"

Any ideas?

Thanks a bunch,

Richard (aka Munene)


----------



## Munene (Jun 23, 2012)

*One more thing to add*

I missed a line, just before it gives the file location it says:

Failed to run exiftool with the following command line:
[then it gives the command line here, "C:\..."

Thanks



Munene said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been a while since I checked in here, mostly because things were running smoothly.  Recently (not really sure when), when I am exporting through LR/M I have been getting an error message that aborts the export.  It happens maybe 50-60% of the time.  Doesn't matter if I am exporting 1 image or 20+ (I donated a few months back to export a greater number than 10).  In my destination folder there is sometimes a few images that were sent over without being Mogrified.  Sometimes there are two copies, one with borders/Mogrified, and one simply exported.  The exported one with no borders may be 20mb, where the final thru Mogrify is about 4mb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey Richard.  I think this is going to have to be a question for Tim.  I'll drop him an email to see if he can drop by.


----------



## Munene (Jun 23, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hey Richard.  I think this is going to have to be a question for Tim.  I'll drop him an email to see if he can drop by.



Thanks so much Victoria.  BTW I have the last version of LR3

Richard


----------



## crcr (Jan 10, 2013)

Was there a solution to this? I started getting this error today for the first time.

This is from the LR2Mogrify log:

syntax error at C:/Perl/lib/base.pm line 157, near "20:"
Illegal octal digit '8' at C:/Perl/lib/base.pm line 157, at end of line
Missing right curly or square bracket at C:/Perl/lib/base.pm line 157, at end of line
Compilation failed in require at C:/Perl/lib/File/Temp.pm line 145.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at C:/Perl/lib/File/Temp.pm line 145.
Compilation failed in require at C:/Perl/site/lib/Archive/Zip.pm line 26.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at C:/Perl/site/lib/Archive/Zip.pm line 26.
Compilation failed in require at -e line 318.

Any help appreciated.
Thanks
Craig


----------



## crcr (Jan 21, 2013)

Can no body help me here? I have tried removing it but it still does not work.

Do I need to reinstall lightroom also?

Thanks
Craig


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Craig, welcome to the forum!

I'm no expert on Mogrify, but I'd reinstall Mogrify itself, and the LR/Mogrify plug-in.  That's not an error that LR's producing, so I doubt reinstall LR will help.


----------



## Michelle67 (May 9, 2015)

Jumping on board with same problem. I am running Lightroom 5.2 and installed LR Mogrify 2 version 3.97 from Photographer's Toolbox. I am on a PC running Windows 7 and I did install ImageMagick-6.9.1-2-Q16-x64-dll.exe as my computer is 64 bit. Everything installed perfect. However when I try to export in Lightroom I get an error: failed to run exiftool, aborting export. I have removed the plugin, and reinstalled it, I have tried changing all kinds of settings and it did not work. I even downloaded the latest exiftool-9.94 and replaced the files within ImageMagick and still same error. Can anyone assist me on fixing this problem?


----------



## Pati (May 12, 2015)

Michelle67 said:


> Jumping on board with same problem. I am running Lightroom 5.2 and installed LR Mogrify 2 version 3.97 from Photographer's Toolbox. I am on a PC running Windows 7 and I did install ImageMagick-6.9.1-2-Q16-x64-dll.exe as my computer is 64 bit. Everything installed perfect. However when I try to export in Lightroom I get an error: failed to run exiftool, aborting export. I have removed the plugin, and reinstalled it, I have tried changing all kinds of settings and it did not work. I even downloaded the latest exiftool-9.94 and replaced the files within ImageMagick and still same error. Can anyone assist me on fixing this problem?



Have you tried contacting Timothy Armes about your problem?


----------



## Michelle67 (May 12, 2015)

Pati said:


> Have you tried contacting Timothy Armes about your problem?



Sent him an email, waiting to hear back.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 13, 2015)

Michelle67 said:


> Jumping on board with same problem. I am running Lightroom 5.2 and installed LR Mogrify 2 version 3.97 from Photographer's Toolbox. I am on a PC running Windows 7 and I did install ImageMagick-6.9.1-2-Q16-x64-dll.exe as my computer is 64 bit. Everything installed perfect. However when I try to export in Lightroom I get an error: failed to run exiftool, aborting export. I have removed the plugin, and reinstalled it, I have tried changing all kinds of settings and it did not work. I even downloaded the latest exiftool-9.94 and replaced the files within ImageMagick and still same error. Can anyone assist me on fixing this problem?



This is a pretty old thread, any special reason you have not update to Lightroom 5.7.1 and Mogrify 2 version 4.48 the current versions?


----------



## Michelle67 (May 14, 2015)

Denis de Gannes said:


> This is a pretty old thread, any special reason you have not update to Lightroom 5.7.1 and Mogrify 2 version 4.48 the current versions?


I checked the version of Mogrify and I made a mistake. I do have version 4.48 with the exiftool not working. As far as Lightroom, i just haven't updated it but it shouldn't matter. Mogrify should still work with the version I have.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 14, 2015)

There have been multitudes of bug fixes between LR 5.2 and LR 5.7.1! You can update from 5.2 direct to 5.7.1.
Just saying.


----------



## Michelle67 (May 14, 2015)

Denis de Gannes said:


> There have been multitudes of bug fixes between LR 5.2 and LR 5.7.1! You can update from 5.2 direct to 5.7.1.
> Just saying.



Ok, I have Lightroom CC, just installed from Adobe and I removed LRMogrify 2 and reinstalled it. I removed ImageMagick-6.9.1-2-Q16-x64-dll and reinstalled it as well. I still have the exact same problem.




This is the log information: C:\Users\ASUS3\Documents\LRPlugins\LRMogrify2.lrplugin\exiftool\exiftool.exe: creation of C:\Users\ASUS3\AppData\Local\Temp\par-ASUS3\cache-exiftool-8.84/perl58.dll failed - aborting with 13.


----------



## Alan Harper (Apr 29, 2017)

Well, I just installed LR/Mogrify 2 (v. 4.48 dated November 2012), and on my first export with Lightroom CC 2015.10 on Macintosh, I got the same error error as Michelle did a couple of years ago. The error log says "mogrify: UnableToOpenConfigureFile `colors.xml'."

I am going to try installing the standalone command-line Mogrify and see if that works.

BTW, the change log for LR/Mogrify 2 notes this bug and says that it was fixed in 2008. That was a long time ago...


----------

